# A Love Story...It Will Make You Tear Up!



## Meanderer (Oct 5, 2014)

*Paul and Sandra lived on a cove at Gull Lake **in ND.**.

*

*It was early winter and the lower portion of the cove had frozen over.*

*Paul asked Sandra if she would walk across the frozen part of the cove to the general store and get him some smokes and beer.

*

*She asked him for some money, but he told her, "Nah, just put it on our tab.*

*Old man Stacey won't mind."*

*So Sandra, being the good wife walked across the ice, got the smokes and beer at the store and then walked back home across the cove.

*

*When she got home with the items she said, "Paul, you always tell me not to run up the tab at Stacey's store.*

*Why didn't you just give me some money?"*

*Paul replied, "Well, Sandra, I didn't want to send you out there with cash when I wasn't sure how thick the ice was!"*


 

*             A love story like this almost brings tears to my eyes.......*


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2014)

Paul is now going to Stacey's in his wheel chair.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 5, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> *Paul and Sandra lived on a cove at Gull Lake **in ND.**.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


  Wish I hadn't read this.  I can't stop the tears from rolling down my cheeks. What a heartfelt story.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 6, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> *Paul and Sandra lived on a cove at Gull Lake **in ND.**.
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Paul's funeral is scheduled for tomorrow.


----------

